# R32gtr dash binnacle thingy!!!



## Marl (Mar 18, 2018)

As per title i need an R32gtr dash surround binnacle thingy, the part with the press in switches on the outside of it in plastic of which one of mine has broken!!!!!

I think the lights work off the same panel.

Thanks in advance

Marl


----------

